# Adobe - removing flash from eyes



## dmcd (May 28, 2003)

I have just bought adobe photoshop elements v3 (and also have photoshop CS)..............In elements, it has a red eye reduction tool.......however, my "eye" problems are not red eye, they are green or white eyes from the flash. Can you tell me how to get the eye colour back to normal please in either elements or CS.
thanks!!


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

You have to make a sort transparent spot filter of the opposite colour to the offending reflection. My dog used to get "green eye" so I used red to knock it back a bit. If you could upload a sample for us to have a look at it would help.


----------



## dmcd (May 28, 2003)

this is also a photo of a dog......who has "green eye"............I am sorry but I dont know what a transparent spot filter is?? could you please talk me through the steps??


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

dmcd said:


> I am sorry but I dont know what a transparent spot filter is?


It doesn't exist as such. In elements use the brush tool with a tip of your choice, select a colour which you think is about right, set the brush pixel size
to about the size or a bit smaller than the eye and then set the opacity to about 20% or whatever looks right and have a few practice runs. It helps to magnify the image a lot.

Another way is to clone an eye from a good image.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

I use photoshop 6 not elements but in that I find using the sponge tool set to desaturate 100% to darken the eye, then the burn tool set to shadows 25% to give you that nice dark iris colour works best (this lets you keep the little dot of light reflection which is so important in keeping it from looking doctored). Just remember to select a brush size slightly smaller than the area you want to change.


----------

